
Unpleasant Design: design that bullies its users - MaysonL
https://boingboing.net/2016/07/06/unpleasant-design-design-that.html
======
CM30
This is basically a very short 'summary' of the article here:

[http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/unpleasant-design-
host...](http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/unpleasant-design-hostile-
urban-architecture/)

Except without much actual information. There's an interesting discussion on
it in this Hacker News thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12041639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12041639)

